# Sightless Aiming



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the best way to aim at a longer distance target when shooting TTF? At 10 yards I put the side of the top fork in the middle of the bullseye (gangsta style).I aim with the band. When I move out to 20 yards the top fork would cover the bullseye. With OTT style the bullseye is at the end of the fork and holdover is easy to see.

Covering the target with the top fork isn't a very good option for precision shooting. I'm guessing that lowering my anchor point will help with longer distance shooting. Any other suggestions? Bill Hays shoots with the TTF style but I think his high velocity would be a bonus for long distance.

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just my suggestion

Do something like you would do with air rifles. Get a point of reference by shooting target at 15-20m. Use the point for 10m shooting. With fast bands(flat trajectory) the ammo should hit almost pin point, maybe 1-2cm lower.


----------

